# is there a problem?



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

over the last couple of days I have noticed something a bit strange....

I've refreshed a screen to check for new posts to threads.

Horrah - a thread I've been following has a new post!

opened thread (in new window) - no new post???

closed window.
Checked screen - yep, says that someone has posted a reply.
opened thread again.
Last post does not relate to person that apparently updated it???

Put the first one down as a 'hmmm. perhaps I shouldn't have posted that, better delete it'.

But now it's happened again.

post this time is the GaznJan one in TT forum. Last post at 9:44.
But actual last post is 7:59.....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Now you mention it, I thought I'd seen that problem but put it down to tiredness and eye trouble... maybe I'm not going barmy afer all...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See my post 20 mins earlier "Problem (or am I Imagining it)" :


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

This is a "feature" with YaBB that can happen on busy boards (and we're probably the most busy YaBB site in the world!). The post is still there, just that the pageing system get's confused :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> See my post 20 mins earlier "Problem (or am I Imagining it)" :


 :-[ slow typing and juggling a phone call :-[

sorry!

Great minds and all that Â


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> This is a "feature" with YaBB that can happen on busy boards (and we're probably the most busy YaBB site in the world!). The post is still there, just that the pageing system get's confused Â :-/


cheers for the explanation sir.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have noticed this also along with old threads from months back too :-/


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Does this happen if someone is editing their post
Quite often I'll post and then change the spelling mistakes!


----------

